# What Vegetable is fine ?



## Dexter (Jul 25, 2010)

As title says, im planning to buy some vegetables for my dog when im going to grocery. So i can give him extre vegetables during the week, between the meals. I heard Vegetables are really good for dog ( if meal not only based on that ).

so wich one is good ? (fruit also)


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I never fed pups vegetables as part of a meal but they got a lot of carrots when they were teething.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Well, if you aren't concerned with wasting money (some pups won't touch veggies and they offer no nutritional value unless you pre-process them before you give them to the animal) ...

Celery would be fine. Cucumbers, too.

I would avoid most fruits (too much sugar), carrots (again, high in sugar) and any starchy veggies or califlower/broccoli.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

my dogs eat green beans and apples. I have heard not to feed dogs raisins, grapes or avocados but I have never confirmed this. also no gassy foods like broccoli or cabbage.


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

Anything "good" is fine. The important thing is to cook it really well as dogs cannot digest cellulose very well without it being started in the break down process, such as in cooking and chopping/food processing.

Over the years I have had dogs and cats that like a variety of veggies. Had a cat that loved Brussel sprouts (blech, I hate them lol) and have a dog now that loves oranges....you never know. In any event, all natural vitamins derived from natural sources are always great. You just want to be sure and cook those veggies so that your dog is deriving benefit from the food and you are not wasting your money 

Cherri


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd spend the money on meat instead and add a little bit to your pups diet each day. The dog will digest it much better than they will fruits/veggies. If you can find it, raw green tripe is really good for digestion and has a lot of health benefits. :thumbup:

My brother has a Chihuahua who LOVES baby carrots though. They might not be a huge health benefit but he thinks they're the greatest treat ever. Plus they're super cheap and better than most store bought biscuits as far as calories go. (Since he tends to put on weight easily)

As someone else said, don't feed grapes/raisins since they're toxic to dogs.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

my pup eats tomatos and serrano peppers out of my garden...

serranos...yes, really.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Dogs are carnivores..they have no use for veggies.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I've feed veggies to my dogs for 30+ years. Some would go out to the garden on their own and self-serve green beans, peas, and the like. None of mine ever touched the nightshade ones - tomatoes, peppers, or potatoes. Nothing like turning your back to work on another garden area to look around and see a dog and pony snacking away on your green bean crop!

Sometimes I give them some of our cooked vegetable left overs and other times I cook up a batch of some type for them. For a week or so my EPI guy survived on baked sweet potatoes and fish fillets till we got him stable.

And I've never had a dog (including fosters) that didn't love canned pumpkin.

As for fruit ...
For extras I also have fed the different types of berries, bites of melons and other fruit. I had one dog that we had to keep our apples up high or she would be in them. (Never stole food but the apples were a different story.) When I would eat a banana my current 3 dogs and my late shepherd, chow, and parrot would be waiting for a bite. If I wanted any I would have to grab a couple of bananas at a time.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I believe that vegetables offer dogs the same benefits they do us, in terms of helping prevent cancer, and other degenerative conditions (depending on the vegetable). I do steam most of the vegetables that I feed, and I include a wide variety, depending on what the dog will tolerate.

I've fed green beans, broccoli, cauliflower, various squash, non-pickled beets, olives, tomatoes, bell peppers, artichoke hearts, rinsed sauerkraut, and the list goes on. Each dog seems to have favorites.

I tend to stay away from peas (starchy), non-organic corn, and not too many carrots


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Saber loves cherry tomatoes. She plays with them like a little ping pong ball, tossing it in the air for awhile, and then she eats it.


----------



## shareitforpc (Jun 24, 2015)

*i am growing a she gsd*

My female gsd named as bhagya is highly active intelligent but i am worried about her health. Dono what food to be given for her.


----------



## shareitforpc (Jun 24, 2015)

*vege for gsd*

thank you for the info.it is really useful


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Titan will do anything for bananas, green beans and sweet potatoes. the green beans and sweet potatoes are given either way (raw or cooked).. I figure more of a filler/treat than actual health benefit. The same way we have snacks that probably aren't that beneficial for us but don't harm us either. 

I will say one thing. Titan has many good quality dog treats that he loves and if I pull a banana or a green bean out.. he'll beg for them. When my husband and I have bananas after a work out he is waiting for the end piece  Loves loves loves them.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine love Kale and green beans.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

All 3 of my dogs love some green beans. At first they were unsure, then one dog started chomping away on them and the other 2 decided "oh they must be delicious" and kept begging for some more. 



wyoung2153 said:


> I will say one thing. Titan has many good quality dog treats that he loves and if I pull a banana or a green bean out.. he'll beg for them. When my husband and I have bananas after a work out he is waiting for the end piece  Loves loves loves them.


I'm weird when it comes to end pieces on things. Bf makes fun of me for eating one end of something and not the other , Titan would have plenty of end pieces from me LOL


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

So at I have read anything but grapes, avocados, onions, and the seeds of apples/anything with a pit. Also some things like bell peppers and carrots are not digested unless cooked, blanching or streaming them is a good idea. Wick looovvvesss any type of fruit or veggie.


----------

